
Chicago Is Making Coding Education Mandatory. Is That a Good Idea? - ryan606
https://reason.com/blog/2015/11/18/chicago-is-making-coding-education-manda
======
davidgerard
tl;dr yes. It's working out marvellously in the UK.
[http://reddragdiva.tumblr.com/post/127964136013/it-turns-
out...](http://reddragdiva.tumblr.com/post/127964136013/it-turns-out-scratch-
is-probably-the-answer)

